

Ask HN: What do you like the least from running your business? - inodeman

For me its always have to do payroll.
======
noodle
can't you outsource payroll?

for me, networking. i'm a somewhat introverted, behind-the-scenes type, which
means i have to force myself to get my face out there, meet people, shake
hands, make new friends, push my business, etc.. i'd much rather be solving
problems.

